# Nothing says "I Love You" like....



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Cow manure 

http://www.philly.com/philly/news/w...vestinksminnfarmercreatesmanurevalentine.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Manure is kind of like black gold to a farmer, so I can see how it would be appropriate


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, at least he found something to do besides sitting in the house complaining about the cold
I've been housesitting for my parents this last week and one thing they asked me to do was clean out the barn, maybe I should make them a little welcome home art piece out of manure


----------

